# Heidi ate pork bones



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon, my senior, Heidi, got into the garbage and ate several pork rib bones. At first she seemed ok, but last night didn't eat her dinner, which I didn't encourage too much. This morning, she didn't eat breakfast and doesn't seem to feel good, just laying around. She did go outside and drank some water. This isn't the first time she has gotten into bones, as she is a huge garbage fan. Is there anything I can give her that might help? What signs should I be watching for that this is going to be serious trouble? Thanks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bread lots of bread, like a loaf, to coat her stomach. I would watch her carefully and be ready to take her go the vet.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Got it. I will try to get her to eat bread. Will do, thanks.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

bread does not work as per my own vet
please call your vet and if necessary bring her in
we were told by our vet to give cotton balls but pork bones are rounded and not shards really so cotton balls will not make a difference
besides that our dog had just ingested the chicken bones which we called about and your dog ate the bones some 12 hrs ago
she quite likely already has a blockage and feeding her more stuff may make her even more sick
just call them and ask their advice but i am willing to bet their advice will include x rays


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi seems to be ok. She has not vomited and at lunch time seemed to be feeling better. Her abdomen is not distended and she had a normal poop. Her nose is now wet and cold also. I haven't offered her food again and don't think I will until tonight's dinner. Thank you for the prompt responses. It is good to have knowledgeable people who come to my rescue quickly (and without charging me LOL).


----------

